# First Attempt At Macro



## TheNevadanStig (Mar 12, 2014)

[/URL] DSC_0013 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/URL] DSC_0017 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/URL] DSC_0003 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/URL] DSC_0124 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Edsport (Mar 13, 2014)

They look like close-up shots, not macro...


----------



## VABuckeye (Mar 13, 2014)

Edsport said:


> They look like close-up shots, not macro...



In harsh lighting


----------



## NedM (Mar 13, 2014)

Not really macro shots, more like closeups in harsh lighting.

A macro, as considered by my professor, is something that the unaided human eye could not normally see or normally wouldn't be able to see.

Also consider working some dof into your photos and better composition.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, I guess it depends on the eye then. Each of these flowers are about the size of a penny, and I for one couldn't see this detail with the naked eye.


----------



## NedM (Mar 13, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> Well, I guess it depends on the eye then. Each of these flowers are about the size of a penny, and I for one couldn't see this detail with the naked eye.



True, beauty is in the eye of the beholder but ask any protog or someone who knows their elements of composition and they will tell you that those photos are not macro. And what I mean when I say that macro photos are photos of extreme and acute details that the human eye would not NORMALLY see. I.e. The fur on a bee, the texture in lead and wood at the end of pencil. 

I suggest you should pick up on some reading of what the differences are between macro photos and just a closeup of a flower.

Start here: 

Let me google that for you


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 13, 2014)

These may not be macro, but you could have probably pulled it off if you cropped it a bit and brought out the details.


----------



## Edsport (Mar 14, 2014)

You can get some extension tubes for your camera without investing alot of money for a macro lens. If you do buy tubes i suggest you get the ones with electrical contacts...

extension tube Nikon D3200 | eBay


----------

